# Den Schmied ausbilden



## refload (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich hab den 1. Akt von Diablo 3 noch nicht ganz durch und frage mich, ob es sich lohnt den Schmied weiter auszubilden? Das kostet am Anfang ja 2000 Gold pro Erfahrungs boost. Nimmt man den Schmied über alle Akte mit und bildet einen Schmied konstan weiter aus oder wie läuft das? Wenn das Geld nicht verloren ist und es mich auf dauer weiter vorran bringt dann würde ich es natürlich nutzen. Ich möchte einfach vermeiden, dass ich da unnötig Gold rein stecke. Kann diesbezüglich schon jemand etwas sagen?

Viele Grüße,


----------



## JtC-76 (15. Mai 2012)

Der Schmiedfortschritt ist charakterübergreifend. Ein Ausbau zahlt sich definitiv aus. Man sollte auch die magischen Gegenstände die man nicht selbst verwendet beim Schmied "zerlegen" um an die Reagenzien für die Gegenstände zu kommen.

Übrigens ist der Goldvorrat und die Truhe in der Stadt auch charakterübergreifend..

lg
JtC


----------



## refload (15. Mai 2012)

Cool, vielen Dank für die Info! Ja dann werd ich meinem Schmied mal ein bisschen Arbeit verschaffen *g*


----------

